# duck hunting forum is getting boring lately!



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know if this has ever been brought up but what do you guys like better?? GHG or bigfoot?? :laugh:


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

BIGFOOT! GHG break way to easy. Not to mention the paint falls off. Got one thats dose'nt have any paint at all!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

lets get wingshooters opinion


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on, everybody knows he likes Bigfoots the best. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :box: = :lost:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i just saw a protocol for fully flocked bigfoots on the net, they're pretty sweet and a lot better looking than the old bigfoots, i guess they're called GHG FFD's


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Man I honestly think I love Wingedshooter, I've never seen someone with so much dedication to a product. If he doesn't become pro-staff or owner of Avery someday, Zink is making a big mistake. I hate that everything the kid likes is opposite of me, but you gotta love his enthusiasm.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I personally like the fully flocked sportsplast collapsible!!! :lol: the motion is unreal and the paint schemes are the say the least eye catching! :lol: getting rid of all the FB's and startin over with these babies!! :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm running FUDS this year, anyone else? I've got my fingers crossed for a pro staff position...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

T Shot said:


> I'm running FUDS this year, anyone else? I've got my fingers crossed for a pro staff position...


Those may have worked last season, but the Duck Commander has endorsed the Featherlites Blow up decoys and that is what we've filled our trailer with. We actually had to buy a new trailer to fit our 135 dozen ducks and 122 dozen Canadas. I have been practicing blowing decoys every day.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I am going to have to respectfully disagree goosebusters, FUDS are a better decoy overall. NO air leakage issues to deal with. Also, keep in mind that when it gets colder, air pressure will go down. I would hate for you to be blowing decoys at 4:00 on a November morning. 8)


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> I have been practicing blowing decoys every day.


I don't even wanna know, uke:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I just make my dekes out of card board that I steal out of the Mcdonalds cardboard dumpster... Not just sillos either, I make full bodies. They look like crap though. Boy it sure sucks when it starts to rain on em too.

Hah, Wingedshoot is the man. I too rarely agree with him, but he's a future stud of the waterfowl world.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I knew it would just be a matter of time before you found this 8)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

averyghg said:


> > I have been practicing blowing decoys every day.
> 
> 
> I don't even wanna know, uke:


I get lonely with no snow geese around. :wink:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i hear ya man, lately i've found myself fondeling my decoys in places i've never touched them before, for instance i've flocked the tails, even on the snow fullbodies, do i need help?? :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

those FUDS are weird decoys...who came up with those! one shot and ur screwed with those. At least with any other decoy that u blow a couple holes in they wont sink


----------

